# 460 Aires de Services Gratuit.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For your information
The current edition, No. 171of Camping-Car Magazine for June 2005 has a cut out section which lists all the 460 free aires de services throughout France.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Only 460? I was under the impression there were more than that. Have they only published certain types?

peedee


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

had a look at the camping car magazine site, can't see it being much good for me it being in french and all. i am assuming that the majority of motorhomers on MHF can speak or read french.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

mais oui, mais un peu seulement

nobby


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Moi aussi, un tout petit peu. Ca v :roll: a mes amis?


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Loury777'
I would suggest that the majority of motorhome travellers who go to France have a very limited or no knowledge of the French language, that includes us.
The Aires guides give the location so we usually drive to the village and look for blue motorhome signs, if we cannot find them find a young person, and point to the page and information in the book and make gestures that indicate we are trying to find the place, they have always been pleased to help.
Its the challenge of getting by with restricted language that makes motorhoming such fun
Have a go and enjoy yourself. Thelma and Ray


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

:roll: I second what Rayb said, find a young person and ask his/her help, the English language is taught at most French schools these days...I think! :wink: 

Texas


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Gillian/Autostratus*

:wink: Any chance you could post the page up here so I could copy it?

It's not that I'm tight fisted you understand, it's just that I've lost the key to my wallet. :?

It's good to see your pic gallery back on line.

My apologies if this is not a post by Gillian/Autostratus. 

Kind regards,

Texas


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Check out :-

www.campingcar-infos.com

All the Aires most showing cost or if "gratuit" with pictures too.

Regard John

The early bird may catch the wor , but it's always the second mouse that gets the cheese


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

FERDINAND said:


> Check out :-
> 
> www.campingcar-infos.com
> 
> ...


We have the CD & have put the info onto our little Lidl PDA. .

Motorhomer


----------



## 97415 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi There all. Being new to the internet and computer, I have been trying in vain to get information by ways of a book or magazine on Aires de services gratuit.
Please if anybody has any information regarding where i can purchase either I would be most grateful.
Thank you for your help.

Stormy


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

You can purchase it at most supermarkets in France, don't know about buying it elsewhere. You can look at the www.campingcar-infos.com site to have a look at aires when you start your journey before you purchase your book. Maybe someone knows how to purchase it beforehand.


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

Go to www.amazon.fr and in the search bar (Recherche Rapide) type in Aires de service Camping-Car and this will find you the entry. The cost is around €8 plus postage and you save about €0.40 on the cover price. You may have to vary the wording, as they have been changing the title of the guide in the last few years. If you are familiar with the Amazon uk website the french one shouldn't cause you any problems. The 2006 edition should be out in March. The 2005 edition is still available to-day on Amazon.fr..

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi stormy and welcome to MHFacts;

The 'Guide Officiel Aires De Services Camping-car' book lists the majority (but not all) aires in France, on some you have to pay a small fee and some are free.

If you've never experienced aires before, have a quick look at my miniguide...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

The book is available over here from;
Camping & Travel guides
Chesil Lodge
West Bexington
Dorset
DT2 9DG
01308 898132

£9.75 inc p&p

2006 version is published 2 mar 06 and tends to sell out fairly quick.

Or, if you don't mind paying online you'll probably get it quicker (and a little cheaper) via this link..

http://www.campingfrance.com/campingenfrance.jsp?idPage=63

In addition to Ladybirds info about the excellent campincar-infos website, you can also purchase a complete list of aires from them on cd rom, very handy if you tour abroad with a laptop.

pete.


----------



## 97415 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, At last i have found people that understand me, Thankyou all for easy explanations on my aires problem stormy.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You slipped up there Autostratus!, should have kept it to yourself and posted them into Nukeys little competiton! 8O 



J/k :wink: Dave


----------

